# Sticky  Words & Meanings (Jargon, Abbreviations & Bubbles)



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

If you are un-familiar with the jargon and abbreviations used on FF, you can find their meaning by following this link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945198#msg2945198

Laine x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello

Could anyone tell me what "Bubbles" and "Blow Burst" mean??

Thank you!

Cecilie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Cecille 

Only Tony and Admin know and they're not telling 

We should find out soon!


Lizzy xxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Lizzie!  

Thanks for that. I'm still confused and intrigued, but hey - these small things make life interesting!!



Cecilie x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Me too....can't wait to find out


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Lou....this should help, i just copied it from the technical board 

So you want to know what bubbles are?

* Have you noticed how nice it is to give bubbles away? especially giving lots away?
* Have you noticed how you check your bubble count when you log on?
* That it means something special - but you cant quite put your finger on it?
* The feeling of giving a bubble is just as great as receiving one, its kind of like a warm fuzzy cyber cuddle.

Thats because bubbles are a currency of friendship - a small token that helps both you and your friend by temporarily taking your thoughts away - just for a second or two(Although lately it appears to take peoples minds on holiday for a couple of weeks )

Doesn't it feel nice to receive a bubble from a friend or even get one in secret from an unknown person while your not online

The Rules are simple....

1) Bubbles are currency, Love everyone - but don't give too many away

If you click on 'blow' you give that person a bubble...... 

Lizzy xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanku Lizzy - I think I understand now!
xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Lou-

I blew you a couple of bubbles and put you on my buddy list last night  



Angel129


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

aww thanks hunni!
blown u a couple too!!
xx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Help! This is my first time on FF and i haven't got a clue!


----------



## Vrivri (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello guys

The link works. Yes, I am straight to see how many bubbles I have! I am still lost in this jargon but I am very happy to see that there are so many people like me! I should have used this website earlier. I thought I could managed on my own but it is not possible. 

Thank you all for been there!  

Vrivri

PS. How do you put that lovely ruler at the bottom of your messages. Help!


----------



## surfergal27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello new to this site. 
Thanks for explaining bubbles.


----------



## patropi (Feb 28, 2006)

hi, link works fine for me, but what is TX? not listed there.

thanks,
Ann


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

TX is treatment


----------



## Murph (Mar 8, 2006)

Sooo! Glad for the glossary. 

Cheers

Pammy


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

wot r  bubbles where can i find them and how do i use them
thanks steph


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

This should help Steph 



> If you look under the persons name you will see the words *click to blow *
> 
> You wont see these words under your own name as you cant give yourself bubbles.





> [size=12pt]So you want to know what bubbles are?
> 
> * Have you noticed how nice it is to give bubbles away? especially giving lots away?
> * Have you noticed how you check your bubble count when you log on?
> ...


----------



## amron (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the link it makes life easyer to know what the abbreviations stand for.


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello 

can anyone tell me what/who a DF is 

Thanx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

DF is Dear Fiance

If you follow this link it will give you all the meanings.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Love kImx x


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you for yr reply - i looked on the list but DF isnt listed


----------



## Helen J (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm new and I don't have a clue either but starting to get my feel of the place.  Now understand what some of the abbreviations mean which helps alot.  

Helen.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Bird hun

DF could be 'dear friend' or 'dear fiance' depending on the content I guess  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Can anyone help?

Thanks

Steffan.


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Steffan

It means "treatments"

Anything else you need please shout
Amanda


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Steffan

TX is an abbreviation for treatment

Hope this helps

Emilyxx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hiya All,
Lizzie I cant click to blow bubbles - it just shows bubbles and no click to blow - am I missing something  

Karen x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey as if by magic!!!!!!!
Thanx whoever fixed it...maybe it had something to do with the amouny of posts I did?

Karen xx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Anybody know hjow to jazz up your signature with any of the lovely smileys? Only seem to be able to do  and ;( and none of      and most importantly  .


----------



## reb26 - can you see my halo?? (Jun 14, 2007)

bubbles r lovely


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi
I'm not new, but just wondering what credits are? I looked in my profile and have 7.00.  Don't have a clue what this means...Are they good or bad? 
JJ


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

They are a Charter member perk Jessie.

Kimx  x x


----------



## HannahT (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi I was just wondering about credits.   I read that if you post you get additional credits. But i've done that loads and my credits are still the same. Also i think you can spend them in the fun shop, but all i can see here are lists of how many credits other people have! Can anyone help?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Hannah ~ you can use credits if you are a Charter Member......have a look here 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=chartervip

xxx


----------



## HannahT (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks LizzyB  
xx


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Why is the thumbs up smilie titled afro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Mrs Winky (Mar 30, 2005)

please tell me what "bump" means - its a moving bump in a funny script and i dont understand 

Abby


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Abby 

It's just a way of 'bumping' up a thread.......it brings it back to the top of a board so more people see it 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mrs Winky (Mar 30, 2005)

oh now i get it!! I thought it meant that one of the moderators didnt think the material was appropriate and it was a gentle sort of telling off!!

Phew!

A


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya can anyone tell me how the gold stars under our mame works and what they are for.looked for answers but cant find them,sorry for being a pain.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=42486.0

Hi ranwell - this should explain things!

B x


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

thankyou.


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

can anyone tell me what UTD means ?
thanks


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi there, I was wondering what OTD meant?  I have checked the list of abbreviations and its not in them. 
Thanks
Siobhan


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

siobhanhickey said:


> Hi there, I was wondering what OTD meant?  I have checked the list of abbreviations and its not in them.
> Thanks
> Siobhan


Hi Siobhan - Official Test Date.

Guider - I assume UTD means Unofficial Test Date, but I am not sure (never seen it before!), hopefully someone will correct me if I am wrong!

Sue


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks heaps for that. 
Siobhan


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi 

I want to know how the bubbles funda work.I don`t have a single bubbles so far and I have been blowing it for others!What do they mean and how to get some on my profile?

Thanks,
Lucky


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Lucky Ive blown you a few more bubbles 
Check out this link - theres also a FREE Bubbles thread in the chat zone you can Join to get a lot more bubbles quickly 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0



> If you look under the persons name you will see that they have xxx number of bubbles.
> Bubbles are a currency of friendship - they are given as a token of friendship or luck for others, or just for fun to take your mind away from your more serious concerns.
> When you have been here a short while and posted a few times, you will see the words click to blow under the name. You will then be able to blow bubbles for anyone on FF. Be careful though; many of our members are very superstitious about their lucky bubbles and like them to end on a 7 or other number and not be touched. If you see the words "leave my bubbles alone" or similar under their name, it is best to not blow them or, to make sure you blow the right amount.
> You wont be able to blow yourself bubbles so won't see the click to blow under your own name.


----------



## lucky173 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks you Dizzi squirrel,

I have some bubbles now...got 60 so sweet!

I knkow what it means now...have blown some for you! 

Thanks,


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

hello! What does PUPO mean?  I've seen it lots but can't find it explained anywhere??


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pregnant Until Proved Otherwise 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

oooh!


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

can someone tell me what 
OTD
means?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

official test day hon


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Lirac

The 'click to blow' button only shows under other peoples bubbles ie you can blow bubbles for others but you can't blow them for yourself. Bubbles are just like little gifts so the more people you 'meet' on the boards and chat to the more likely it is you'll receive them! So any way the button hasn't disappeared, it was never there! Hope that helps.

B xxx


----------



## LDW (Aug 24, 2009)

How do I add a ticker? Had one and it's stopped showing now.
 and   to all.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Try adding the BB Code instead of HTML code

Chux xx


----------



## LDW (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for that. I've done what you said and, as you can see have a fully functional ticker again.
Happy New Year to all.
XXX


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hello everyone i havent been on here for sometime. we are hoping to start our ivf cycle in sept and it is great to know all the meanings of words etc on here. looking forward to hearing some good news from you all and sharing the ups and downs of this rollercoaster with you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jessicatcornish (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey, 

For some reason the link to explain all the abbreviations/jargon at the start of this thread isn't working. Can anyone point me to somewhere else to understand? 

Thanks, 

J x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Jessicatcornish!!
I had no idea the link was broken - I will see what I can do, 
meanwhile just post here any in particular that have you stumped and I will reply!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I think its to do with the recent site issues and the "new" temporary home page.

This link works - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945198#msg2945198
( check the whole thread while you are there is its very informative)


----------



## jessicatcornish (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Dizzisquirel! All sorted now x


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

how do you get ranked as a member - is it related to the number of posts?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

yes Jane it is   Just be careful not to multipost  ( ie the same thing on lots of places ) as most will be deleted


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

what does it mean when someone writes afm? Cant find the answer sorry to ask Xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

afm = as for me

Members often add an "AFM" after personals so others know what they have been up to.

Chux xx


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

ah makes sense now thanks Xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

also, in case you see it, AFU = as for us   

B xxx


----------



## feistylady (Apr 19, 2011)

Guys - I am confused - the link to the abbreviations and jargon is going to Error 404 and I have no idea what half these abbreviations mean - eg - apparently I am PUPO whilst I am in my 2WW - I have worked out the 2 wk wait bit - but PUPO

Am I a caterpilla? Or just not too up on the jargon

Please help

Fx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Fiesty

PUPO means 'pregnant until proven otherwise'  

So good luck!

As for the list, I'm on my phone right now but when I can get to a pooter I'll see if I can find out what's happened to the link. 

B xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Try this one - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945198#msg2945198

I've also changed the link on the first post.

Chux xx


----------



## feistylady (Apr 19, 2011)

Many many thanks - I thought I was going to need a dictionary!  
Fx


----------



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

what does DFET mean? x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Donor Frozen Embryo Transfer.  

Thanks, I'll add it to the list. 

C~x


----------



## smitch (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all,

What does EWCM stand for please?

Thanks,
SarahM xox


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

smitch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What does EWCM stand for please?
> 
> ...


Egg white cervical mucus


----------



## EminSpain (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello,

Have read all the jargon lists and this thread but still don't know what my cycle buddies are talking about when they say "We are 3dp5dt" with various numbers.

Is it something about the 2WW?

Thanks,

Emma


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Dp = days past and Dt is day transfer (referring to how many days old the embryo was when transferred into the uterus).

So 3DP5DT is 3 days past 5 day transfer. i.e. the member is 8 days into the 2ww. 

Hope that helps. 

C~x


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello all,
I've just reactivated my account now that we are starting to think about getting on the wagon again...
Just a little query though, nothing serious, but something niggling at me... What happened to bubbles in the past two years? X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome back Mrs F  
The Bubbles went awol  I miss them too


----------



## SallyCox (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi can someone please tell me what it means when someone says 3dp5dt?? (numbers vary)
and what PMA means?

Thank you


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Sally  
PMA is positive mental attitude   and 3dp5dt means 3 days past/post a 5 day transfer so the 5 relates to a blast but could easily be a 3 which would be a 3 day embryo   As the meerkats say 'simples'


----------



## rennestone (Aug 16, 2016)

Thankss!


----------

